
Show HN: Doc42 – Simple documentation tool - afshinmeh
http://doc42.io/
======
dozzie
Any progress on documenting this documentation tool?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854786)

~~~
afshinmeh
Yes, fixed some errors in the external tools (js libs) and added more details
on installation, structuring pages: [http://doc42.io/docs/getting-
started/start](http://doc42.io/docs/getting-started/start)

